# I Hate It When. . .



## Yvonne G (Jan 17, 2018)

(Please feel free to add your complaints to my thread)

. . . You get all ready to mow and there's no gas
. . . You get out the Weedeater and there's no string
. . . You vacuum the carpet - two directions and then another time just to be sure it's totally clean. You get the brand new Hoover Carpet Cleaner out of the box, read the instruction manual and start to assemble the product and there are no screws included to attach the darned handle!

Sheesh!


----------



## Bambam1989 (Jan 17, 2018)

... the grass is tall but it won't stop raining so you can now.
... The house won't clean itself
... The dishes won't wash themselves
... I have to leave my house and go to town
... My dogs are shedding
... It's too cold


----------



## Jay Bagley (Jan 17, 2018)

Bambam1989 said:


> ... the grass is tall but it won't stop raining so you can now.
> ... The house won't clean itself
> ... The dishes won't wash themselves
> ... I have to leave my house and go to town
> ...


...You take your new puppy outside for 20 minutes, come back in and he pee's on the carpet
...get a part for your truck only to find they gave you the wrong part
...ordering a nice meal only to find a hair in it


----------



## Taylor T. (Jan 17, 2018)

I think you all need to see this _Calvin and Hobbes_ strip:


----------



## motero (Jan 17, 2018)

People who drive side by side going under the speed limit. 

I live near Sun City, and Sun City West, and Sun City Grand, and Sun City Festival.


Never a problem in July.


----------



## jaizei (Jan 17, 2018)




----------



## MichaelaW (Jan 17, 2018)

-It's 27 degrees in Harlingen TX- unheard of!!!
-We got an ice storm and the highways are shut down- also unheard of!!!
-I can only run one space heater because the second blows the breaker- so it goes in the tortoise room and I freeze.
-I'm wearing a hat in the house
-I hate winter- which we aren't supposed to get down here.

That pretty much sums it up.


----------



## jaizei (Jan 17, 2018)

MichaelaW said:


> -It's 27 degrees in Harlingen TX- unheard of!!!
> -We got an ice storm and the highways are shut down- also unheard of!!!
> -I can only run one space heater because the second blows the breaker- so it goes in the tortoise room and I freeze.
> -I'm wearing a hat in the house
> ...



Only one breaker for whole house?


----------



## MichaelaW (Jan 17, 2018)

jaizei said:


> Only one breaker for whole house?


It's a 8x30 ft.trailer.


----------



## MrMarg&me (Jan 17, 2018)

When it is 8 pm and there is no dessert in the house!


----------



## bouaboua (Jan 17, 2018)

WOW, WOW, WOW~~~ People.....Be happy! ! ! Don't complain so much.........

Look at me......

...People driving on the wrong side of road all the time.....
...Other vehicle cutting me off or makes left turn in front of me from my right side.....
...I got ready to glue, but the super glue all dry up....
...I got ready to shower this morning but realize the water been turn off of my floor due to a leak on my next door neighbor.....
...I come home from grocery shopping but both elevator were down to my 20th floor Appt....
...I'm so ready to go home but my flight was delayed for 15 hours due to a "late incoming flight"??.....
...I'm 


So ready to kill myself............NOT. hahahahahah! ! ! !


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Jan 17, 2018)

~ People can't speak English in the USA.


----------



## wellington (Jan 17, 2018)

ALDABRAMAN said:


> ~ People can't speak English in the USA.


Oh yea, big one for me.


----------



## Jay Bagley (Jan 17, 2018)

Yvonne G said:


> (Please feel free to add your complaints to my thread)
> 
> . . . You get all ready to mow and there's no gas
> . . . You get out the Weedeater and there's no string
> ...


I forgot one that is becoming my numeral Uno pet peeve. When my friends come over with their kids, I have to watch them like a hawk. Because if I don't their hands go into the tortoise enclosure like Greased Lightning and the next thing I know they are carrying around my tortoise like it's a GI Joe action figure


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Jan 17, 2018)

wellington said:


> Oh yea, big one for me.



~ It is getting epic, especially when you need to communicate with an employee about something as a customer..............happened to me just an hour ago, went to the grocery store and ordered a sub, the worker could not understand and/or speak English. She finally went and had another worker take care of the line for subs! 
~ Yesterday went to subway, the sandwich maker could not speak English, it was like point to what you wanted and nod your head!


----------



## wellington (Jan 17, 2018)

...I hate that people are on their cell phones all the time but can't answer your call.
...Turning on the left blinker to turn right or vice versa.
...I do all the dishes and someone brings in a dirty one.
...your tracking number says your package will be delivered a certain day and it's not.
...they finally deliver the package but won't bother to ring the doorbell.
...automated phone systems.
I'm sure there's a million more and I don't like that either.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Jan 17, 2018)

Another thing, seems like this generation can't make change. I have no idea what math is being taught today, seems like they just round things and it is good enough!


----------



## DE42 (Jan 17, 2018)

ALDABRAMAN said:


> Another thing, seems like this generation can't make change. I have no idea what math is being taught today, seems like they just round things and it is good enough!


I helped teach a 7th grade math class and several could not add fractions or even tell me how many feet where in a yard. It's sad.


----------



## Turtulas-Len (Jan 17, 2018)

I hate it when you wake up Tuesday morning and later in the day you realize yesterday was Tuesday.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jan 18, 2018)

SOME ONE pulling out right in front of you going very slow......When there are NO vehicles behind you for a mile.
J-walkers...I almost killed one this afternoon.
And last, but not least: Neighbors that own cats and let them use my yard as their litterbox.


----------



## Jay Bagley (Jan 18, 2018)

ZEROPILOT said:


> SOME ONE pulling out right in front of you going very slow......When there are NO vehicles behind you for a mile.
> J-walkers...I almost killed one this afternoon.
> And last, but not least: Neighbors that own cats and let them use my yard as their litterbox.


So so so agree especially with the cat one. I can remember several years back when my daughter was 4, watching her play in her sandbox. I looked over to see her put something in her mouth, walked over thinking it was a stick... Nope it was a petrified neighbors cat turd... Yuck.


----------



## Bee62 (Jan 18, 2018)

I hate it when my neighbours drive in our narrow street with a speed that you could think they are on a highway.
It makes me always feel that I have to throw iron nail hedgehogs to destroy their tires !


----------



## MichaelaW (Jan 18, 2018)

When you stand at the cash register in the grocery store for 30 minutes trying to get the machine to read the chip, and the cashier just stands there and says, "Just keep trying", and you've already tried 50 times.


----------



## Jay Bagley (Jan 19, 2018)

MichaelaW said:


> When you stand at the cash register in the grocery store for 30 minutes trying to get the machine to read the chip, and the cashier just stands there and says, "Just keep trying", and you've already tried 50 times.



Well after working a 12-hour shift, at the moment I think I found out what I hate the most right now. After you leave for work, somebody gives the new puppy who already has a sensitive stomach table scraps and then conveniently forgets to put them outside before they go to bed. Seen a lot of poop pictures posted on this form, and was looking forward to posting one of my own. This is by far not what I had in mind.


----------



## Bambam1989 (Jan 19, 2018)

Jay Bagley said:


> Well after working a 12-hour shift, at the moment I think I found out what I hate the most right now. After you leave for work, somebody gives the new puppy who already has a sensitive stomach table scraps and then conveniently forgets to put them outside before they go to bed. Seen a lot of poop pictures posted on this form, and was looking forward to posting one of my own. This is by far not what I had in mind.
> View attachment 228128


Wow, at least it was in the cage and not the carpet


----------



## wellington (Jan 19, 2018)

Jay Bagley said:


> Well after working a 12-hour shift, at the moment I think I found out what I hate the most right now. After you leave for work, somebody gives the new puppy who already has a sensitive stomach table scraps and then conveniently forgets to put them outside before they go to bed. Seen a lot of poop pictures posted on this form, and was looking forward to posting one of my own. This is by far not what I had in mind.
> View attachment 228128


Awww, poor puppy. Yeah, poor you too. Never the mess you want to find.


----------



## Jay Bagley (Jan 19, 2018)

wellington said:


> Awww, poor puppy. Yeah, poor you too. Never the mess you want to find.


Could not agree more


----------



## CarolM (Jan 19, 2018)

When you go to the fridge for some cooldrink and someone finished it and left the empty bottle in the fridge!


----------



## Bee62 (Jan 19, 2018)

Jay Bagley said:


> Well after working a 12-hour shift, at the moment I think I found out what I hate the most right now. After you leave for work, somebody gives the new puppy who already has a sensitive stomach table scraps and then conveniently forgets to put them outside before they go to bed. Seen a lot of poop pictures posted on this form, and was looking forward to posting one of my own. This is by far not what I had in mind.
> View attachment 228128


Oh my god ! Your new puppy is white, am I right ? How does he or she looks ???


----------



## Jay Bagley (Jan 19, 2018)

Bee62 said:


> Oh my god ! Your new puppy is white, am I right ? How does he or she looks ???



Lol, he is black and white. Unfortunately he had a little bit more black to him today[emoji4] . I felt bad for the little guy. Here's a picture of him, his name is Chase.

and here's a picture of him in the bath after his little poop mishap


----------



## Bee62 (Jan 19, 2018)

Jay Bagley said:


> Lol, he is black and white. Unfortunately he had a little bit more black to him today[emoji4] . I felt bad for the little guy. Here's a picture of him, his name is Chase.
> View attachment 228160
> and here's a picture of him in the bath after his little poop mishap
> View attachment 228161


Oh, how cute and innocent ! It was not his fault.
Chase is adorable.


----------



## Jay Bagley (Jan 19, 2018)

Bee62 said:


> Oh, how cute and innocent ! It was not his fault.
> Chase is adorable.


Thank you, he's a little rascal. Yeah, he's too cute to get mad at. When I walked in and saw him, I just felt horrible for him. It appears somebody gave him some pizza crust after I went to work, probably still had some sauce on it and definitely did not agree with him. I usually don't do any kind of table scraps until there at least a year old.


----------



## Bee62 (Jan 19, 2018)

Jay Bagley said:


> Thank you, he's a little rascal. Yeah, he's too cute to get mad at. When I walked in and saw him, I just felt horrible for him. It appears somebody gave him some pizza crust after I went to work, probably still had some sauce on it and definitely did not agree with him. I usually don't do any kind of table scraps until there at least a year old.


My dogs hate pizza and would not eat a piece of it.
Pizza and tomatoe sauce is not the right stuff for a sensitive puppy stomach.


----------



## Jay Bagley (Jan 19, 2018)

Bee62 said:


> My dogs hate pizza and would not eat a piece of it.
> Pizza and tomatoe sauce is not the right stuff for a sensitive puppy stomach.


I totally agree, I showed my daughter a picture what I came home to. I told her if she feeds him anything like that again, the mess will be waiting for her to take care of[emoji4]


----------



## Bee62 (Jan 19, 2018)

Jay Bagley said:


> I totally agree, I showed my daughter a picture what I came home to. I told her if she feeds him anything like that again, the mess will be waiting for her to take care of[emoji4]


Learning "the hard way" is often the best.


----------



## Jay Bagley (Jan 19, 2018)

Bee62 said:


> Learning "the hard way" is often the best.


You are totally right on that one for sure


----------



## DE42 (Jan 19, 2018)

When management gets mad because we can't read their mind and go by what they actually say. 


First it said that the parts "must to" be over .005 radius. Then they marked out "must to" and wrote "must" then marked that put and wrote "not to" under it. Then changed the .005 to a .004. Then wrote the "can not be no more than a .004 going in to #6 sweco!" Because they want it at .005.

Now they have wrote in another at it to check every 30 min instead of each hour. 

This is the type of directions they give us and somehow it's our fought for not understanding what the really want. We are the idiots in there eyes but this is what we have to go on. 90% of our problems is bad management but they blame us the workers. 

Oh by the way no bonus for us this year because we did not meet 80% of "projections" but we hit every marker that they set for us. A 7% increase in production/hr, 10% less scrap, and meeting 5s goals. We had a record year making over $13,000,000 in profit not to mention the tax breaks the company got.

The projection was unattainable. We did 17% more this year than we have ever done with less people. We work 6 or 7 days a week all year. But the bosses all got a big rase. The plant manager got $35,000. 

This is the big reason I'm leaving this place as soon as I finish school.


----------



## wellington (Jan 19, 2018)

DE42 said:


> When management gets mad because we can't read their mind and go by what they actually say.
> View attachment 228187
> 
> First it said that the parts "must to" be over .005 radius. Then they marked out "must to" and wrote "must" then marked that put and wrote "not to" under it. Then changed the .005 to a .004. Then wrote the "can not be no more than a .004 going in to #6 sweco!" Because they want it at .005.
> ...


Unfortunately that's the way it is in most places. Then they wonder why there's no employee dedication, really!
That's too bad, sorry.


----------



## Bee62 (Jan 20, 2018)

DE42 said:


> When management gets mad because we can't read their mind and go by what they actually say.
> View attachment 228187
> 
> First it said that the parts "must to" be over .005 radius. Then they marked out "must to" and wrote "must" then marked that put and wrote "not to" under it. Then changed the .005 to a .004. Then wrote the "can not be no more than a .004 going in to #6 sweco!" Because they want it at .005.
> ...


Sounds like a plan to confuse the workers and when they are confused it is easy to claim that they don`t reach the goal which makes it easy to give no bonus !
What a big deception ( on the workers ) ! You are right to leave a company that fraud the workers.


----------



## Hayes Johnson (Jan 23, 2018)

When my tortoise sticks his neck out so it looks like he is dead. It scares me so much when he does that.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 23, 2018)

Hayes Johnson said:


> When my tortoise sticks his neck out so it looks like he is dead. It scares me so much when he does that.


Think about that pose with a 250lb aldabran!! They have real long necks and they really look dead when they sleep like that.


----------



## Peliroja32 (Jan 27, 2018)

When the doctor tries a new med to "prevent" migraines and 
1. You still get a migraine that came straight fromm the pits of hell
2. You can no longer enjoy anything to drink.....ANYTHING!!!!!.... It all taste like crap now. Coke, tea, juice, energy drinks, coffee, even stupid water.

And then you go in and tell them all of this and she gives you a shot for the migraine but says she wants you to continue these meds regardless of the side affect or the fact that it dont work!

Yeah ummm no


----------



## Jacqui (Jan 28, 2018)

MichaelaW said:


> When you stand at the cash register in the grocery store for 30 minutes trying to get the machine to read the chip, and the cashier just stands there and says, "Just keep trying", and you've already tried 50 times.



Usually there is a limit on number of tries, said by a cashier.


----------



## Stuart S. (Feb 7, 2018)

Smacking, the one and only. But please please don’t ever do it around me [emoji817][emoji6]


----------



## Big Charlie (Feb 8, 2018)

When the aerator on your faucet gets clogged, and you find that the only ones sold in your state have a tiny hole to limit the water flow.
Thankfully, there is ebay.

When your neighbor trims the branches on your tree that come over his fence, and throws them over the fence into your yard.

When your neighbor turns on his sprinkler and forgets to turn it off, and your storage shed gets flooded.

When you fill up your bathtub and then see a spider floating in it.

When you order something in a restaurant and they say they are out of it.

When you go to the store for a specific thing and they don't have it.


----------



## mike taylor (Feb 24, 2018)

When people are willing to give up freedoms for safety . ( Gun control debates)


----------



## mike taylor (Feb 26, 2018)

When nothing goes right on Mondays !


----------



## mike taylor (Feb 26, 2018)

When someone doesn't turn the shower now off .So you reach over to turn the water on to let it warm up ,then get hot right in the face with cold water . This Monday is not going well at all .


----------



## Big Charlie (Feb 27, 2018)

When you are in an almost empty theater and someone with big hair sits right in front of you.
When someone touches every chip in the basket.
When people put their bowls in the sink but don't put enough water in.


----------



## mike taylor (Feb 27, 2018)

When the forum isn't active


----------



## TechnoCheese (Feb 28, 2018)

mike taylor said:


> When the forum isn't active



I’ll sit at the timeline, constantly refreshing until I see a new post!


----------



## Big Charlie (Feb 28, 2018)

When you drop your keys in a parking lot and they roll under someone's car. When after you finally retrieve your keys, you don't realize that the battery fell out until the next day when you try to lock the car.

When you get your restaurant leftovers packed in one of those styrofoam containers and it leaks all over the place, so by the time you get ready to eat it, there is hardly any sauce.


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 28, 2018)

Big Charlie said:


> When you drop your keys in a parking lot and they roll under someone's car. When after you finally retrieve your keys, you don't realize that the battery fell out until the next day when you try to lock the car.
> 
> When you get your restaurant leftovers packed in one of those styrofoam containers and it leaks all over the place, so by the time you get ready to eat it, there is hardly any sauce.


. . . or when you get your restaurant left-overs packed in the styrofoam carry home container then go off and leave it sitting on the restaurant table.


----------



## Big Charlie (Feb 28, 2018)

Yvonne G said:


> . . . or when you get your restaurant left-overs packed in the styrofoam carry home container then go off and leave it sitting on the restaurant table.


Or leave it in the car overnight.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Mar 1, 2018)

Yvonne G said:


> . . . or when you get your restaurant left-overs packed in the styrofoam carry home container then go off and leave it sitting on the restaurant table.



Or you leave it on the dinning table at home, your cats find it and knock it on the floor and your dog finds it before you do. And you can’t blame your dog at all cause all they were doing was cleaning up the floor for you.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Mar 1, 2018)

...When you've been away from the forum or a certain thread for so long that you now have NO idea what is going on.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Mar 1, 2018)

Washing dishes 90% clean and then placing them in the dishwasher......Instead of just cleaning them yourself.


----------



## Big Charlie (Mar 1, 2018)

ZEROPILOT said:


> ...When you've been away from the forum or a certain thread for so long that you now have NO idea what is going on.


Or you respond before you read the entire thread and later discover your response is inappropriate because of what came later.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Mar 3, 2018)

Big Charlie said:


> Or you respond before you read the entire thread and later discover your response is inappropriate because of what came later.


Oh, yes.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Mar 25, 2018)

This happens often. It happened again today:

When somebody in a car passes you on your motorcycle....In your own lane!
Or when some very old person (usually in a Corolla or Camry), tries using the "bicycle" lane as a turning lane. Attempting to squeeze between you and the curb from behind, to turn right at a stop light.


----------



## TechnoCheese (Mar 25, 2018)

When you leave care sheets and the “Beginner Mistakes” thread for new members and people that need help or are asking for advice, and they never read them. On other reptile sites, I’m usually the only one who’s used this forum, and the other tortoise owners are usually keeping their Russian tortoises on sand in cardboard boxes and stuff. No one ever reads the links [emoji19]


----------



## Jay Bagley (Mar 28, 2018)

I hate it when... I end up looking like a jerk. So the other night my daughter asked me for $20 before I had to leave for work. I was already running around like a madman, so a trip to the ATM machine was just the icing on the cake. I raced down pulled $20 out of the ATM, and started driving home. We live off of a divided highway, and have these things called Michigan turnarounds. So as I'm sitting in the turn around and watching oncoming traffic waiting for my turn to go and watching the minutes tick by before I have to leave for work. A car pulled up alongside me, as I am looking at oncoming traffic and not them the person proceeded to honk his horn at me repeatedly. Thinking he was being impatient I extended my naughty finger out the window at him and when I turn my head to look at his reaction, he was holding my ATM card out his window. I was in such a hurry I left it in the ATM, this good samaritan took the trouble to get it, chase me down, and got a middle finger for his trouble. I don't know if I ever felt more embarrassed. So yes I hate it when I act like a jerk.


----------



## orv (Mar 29, 2018)

Jay Bagley said:


> I hate it when... I end up looking like a jerk. So the other night my daughter asked me for $20 before I had to leave for work. I was already running around like a madman, so a trip to the ATM machine was just the icing on the cake. I raced down pulled $20 out of the ATM, and started driving home. We live off of a divided highway, and have these things called Michigan turnarounds. So as I'm sitting in the turn around and watching oncoming traffic waiting for my turn to go and watching the minutes tick by before I have to leave for work. A car pulled up alongside me, as I am looking at oncoming traffic and not them the person proceeded to honk his horn at me repeatedly. Thinking he was being impatient I extended my naughty finger out the window at him and when I turn my head to look at his reaction, he was holding my ATM card out his window. I was in such a hurry I left it in the ATM, this good samaritan took the trouble to get it, chase me down, and got a middle finger for his trouble. I don't know if I ever felt more embarrassed. So yes I hate it when I act like a jerk.


 JAY, many years ago, as I was having one of my "jerk days", I too extended my middle finger . . . turned out I was flipping off the pastor of our church. Hard to live that down. I guess that I was just being an immature jerk. At least now that I'm an old man with arthritis, the middle finger hurts to extend and maybe, just maybe, I'm just a bit slower to anger. Still a jerk, I don't know . . . ask my long-suffering wife of 48 years. Geeesh, I'm as old as a tortoise.


----------



## Jay Bagley (Mar 29, 2018)

orv said:


> JAY, many years ago, as I was having one of my "jerk days", I too extended my middle finger . . . turned out I was flipping off the pastor of our church. Hard to live that down. I guess that I was just being an immature jerk. At least now that I'm an old man with arthritis, the middle finger hurts to extend and maybe, just maybe, I'm just a bit slower to anger. Still a jerk, I don't know . . . ask my long-suffering wife of 48 years. Geeesh, I'm as old as a tortoise.


Oh no...lol the pastor. It was just one of those days for both of us I suppose. I was just really glad he was able to laugh it off, and even more relieved he did not have any kids with him. 48 years of marriage, congratulations. You must be doing something right.


----------



## orv (Mar 29, 2018)

My wife is one with ALMOST infinite patience. At least we both share our love of tortoises/turtles.


----------



## Jay Bagley (Apr 29, 2018)

I think I found one of the things I hate the most.... emerald ash borers. I hate it that I can't drive anywhere without seeing hundreds of dead ash trees killed by this invasive species.


----------



## wellington (Apr 29, 2018)

Jay Bagley said:


> I hate it when... I end up looking like a jerk. So the other night my daughter asked me for $20 before I had to leave for work. I was already running around like a madman, so a trip to the ATM machine was just the icing on the cake. I raced down pulled $20 out of the ATM, and started driving home. We live off of a divided highway, and have these things called Michigan turnarounds. So as I'm sitting in the turn around and watching oncoming traffic waiting for my turn to go and watching the minutes tick by before I have to leave for work. A car pulled up alongside me, as I am looking at oncoming traffic and not them the person proceeded to honk his horn at me repeatedly. Thinking he was being impatient I extended my naughty finger out the window at him and when I turn my head to look at his reaction, he was holding my ATM card out his window. I was in such a hurry I left it in the ATM, this good samaritan took the trouble to get it, chase me down, and got a middle finger for his trouble. I don't know if I ever felt more embarrassed. So yes I hate it when I act like a jerk.


LMAO


----------



## wellington (Apr 29, 2018)

Heck, I have flown my "Finger" so much they are crooked, on both hands lol.
Whenever I flip someone off or blow my horn at someone, not in a hello way, close to home, I always hope, after the fact of course, that it's not one of my neighbors.


----------



## Jay Bagley (Apr 29, 2018)

wellington said:


> Heck, I have flown my "Finger" so much they are crooked, on both hands lol.
> Whenever I flip someone off or blow my horn at someone, not in a hello way, close to home, I always hope, after the fact of course, that it's not one of my neighbors.


Lol, that's hilarious.


----------



## daniellenc (Apr 29, 2018)

When I wanted to eat an hour ago and my partner forgets to start the grill!!


----------



## Bambam1989 (Apr 29, 2018)

daniellenc said:


> When I wanted to eat an hour ago and my partner forgets to start the grill!!


I know EXACTLY what you mean.


----------



## daniellenc (Apr 29, 2018)

I’m about to choke him lol. His response is eat a snack like I’m a three year old. I need a meal


----------



## wellington (Apr 29, 2018)

daniellenc said:


> I’m about to choke him lol. His response is eat a snack like I’m a three year old. I need a meal


If you do, your secret is safe with us lol.


----------



## LoutheRussian (Apr 29, 2018)

motero said:


> People who drive side by side going under the speed limit.
> 
> I live near Sun City, and Sun City West, and Sun City Grand, and Sun City Festival.
> 
> ...



My family have places in Surprise I thinks that’s only 15 min from Sun City.


----------



## ascott (Apr 30, 2018)

ZEROPILOT said:


> This happens often. It happened again today:
> 
> When somebody in a car passes you on your motorcycle....In your own lane!
> Or when some very old person (usually in a Corolla or Camry), tries using the "bicycle" lane as a turning lane. Attempting to squeeze between you and the curb from behind, to turn right at a stop light.



Beep beep...that may be me using that tax paid for-- multi use lane.....if no one else using it, I sure will.....


----------



## ascott (Apr 30, 2018)

ZEROPILOT said:


> This happens often. It happened again today:
> 
> When somebody in a car passes you on your motorcycle....In your own lane!
> Or when some very old person (usually in a Corolla or Camry), tries using the "bicycle" lane as a turning lane. Attempting to squeeze between you and the curb from behind, to turn right at a stop light.



Oh, I don't drive a Corolla nor Camry and I am not very old...yet...lol


----------



## ascott (Apr 30, 2018)

Jay Bagley said:


> I hate it when... I end up looking like a jerk. So the other night my daughter asked me for $20 before I had to leave for work. I was already running around like a madman, so a trip to the ATM machine was just the icing on the cake. I raced down pulled $20 out of the ATM, and started driving home. We live off of a divided highway, and have these things called Michigan turnarounds. So as I'm sitting in the turn around and watching oncoming traffic waiting for my turn to go and watching the minutes tick by before I have to leave for work. A car pulled up alongside me, as I am looking at oncoming traffic and not them the person proceeded to honk his horn at me repeatedly. Thinking he was being impatient I extended my naughty finger out the window at him and when I turn my head to look at his reaction, he was holding my ATM card out his window. I was in such a hurry I left it in the ATM, this good samaritan took the trouble to get it, chase me down, and got a middle finger for his trouble. I don't know if I ever felt more embarrassed. So yes I hate it when I act like a jerk.



That is awesome....not only did you get a story out of it ....you also gave the other person one as well....twofer....awesome....


----------



## Destben (Apr 30, 2018)

I really hate it when someone thinks you don't have enough to do in your day so they go out of their way to give you things to do.


----------



## Jay Bagley (Apr 30, 2018)

ascott said:


> That is awesome....not only did you get a story out of it ....you also gave the other person one as well....twofer....awesome....


Lol, that is a very good way to look at it.


----------



## wellington (Apr 30, 2018)

ascott said:


> Oh, I don't drive a Corolla nor Camry and I am not very old...yet...lol


But don't forget, you will be one day. Then you just complained about yourself LOL
I'm really messing up. This was meant for Zeropilot. I guess I'm the one getting old.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Apr 30, 2018)

daniellenc said:


> When I wanted to eat an hour ago and my partner forgets to start the grill!!


Time for Chinese food delivery


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Apr 30, 2018)

ascott said:


> Oh, I don't drive a Corolla nor Camry and I am not very old...yet...lol


None of us start out old.
Some of us refuse to admit we are there.
That's why I don't like mirrors.


----------



## Kapidolo Farms (Apr 30, 2018)

When you explain something to someone in great detail, see the light bulb go off above their head, and then sometime later they explain it back to you like slice bread just got invented. WTF?


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Apr 30, 2018)

ascott said:


> Beep beep...that may be me using that tax paid for-- multi use lane.....if no one else using it, I sure will.....


No. No. Not multi use.
The 24 inch wide lane that has a bicycle symbol actually painted on it every few yards.
I'd hate to be using a bicycle around here.
You're sure to get run over.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Apr 30, 2018)

Will said:


> When you explain something to someone in great detail, see the light bulb go off above their head, and then sometime later they explain it back to you like slice bread just got invented. WTF?


I'd call that flattery.


----------



## Jay Bagley (Apr 30, 2018)

Will said:


> When you explain something to someone in great detail, see the light bulb go off above their head, and then sometime later they explain it back to you like slice bread just got invented. WTF?


That really did make me laugh out loud.


----------



## daniellenc (Apr 30, 2018)

ZEROPILOT said:


> Time for Chinese food delivery



We finally ate at 9pm!! I got the kids to shower, packed backpacks and lunch, and left him to clean......


----------



## Destben (Apr 30, 2018)

I really hate it when you spend you time and effort into building friendships and you put trust and faith into them just to have it all thrown back in your face and find out you never really were friends.


----------



## ascott (Apr 30, 2018)

Destben said:


> I really hate it when you spend you time and effort into building friendships and you put trust and faith into them just to have it all thrown back in your face and find out you never really were friends.




I like to find out who the Aholes are ASAP....the older I get, the better I get at spotting that person in the crowd....

I always try to remind my son, be cautious of who you are loyal to...make sure they deserve it first....it is a hugely valuable commodity....


----------



## ascott (Apr 30, 2018)

ZEROPILOT said:


> None of us start out old.
> Some of us refuse to admit we are there.
> That's why I don't like mirrors.



So are you saying I am an old broad who is in denial while looking in a mirror?????


----------



## Destben (Apr 30, 2018)

ascott said:


> I like to find out who the Aholes are ASAP....the older I get, the better I get at spotting that person in the crowd....
> 
> I always try to remind my son, be cautious of who you are loyal to...make sure they deserve it first....it is a hugely valuable commodity....



So true! Mine was a 3 year friendship or so I thought.


----------



## ascott (Apr 30, 2018)

Yvonne G said:


> (Please feel free to add your complaints to my thread)
> 
> . . . You get all ready to mow and there's no gas
> . . . You get out the Weedeater and there's no string
> ...



I hate it when someone asks me a question and then when I stop what I am doing, to give them my full attention, and give them the information they asked for they go, yeah whatever....please don't waste my time...time is ticking man.


----------



## ascott (Apr 30, 2018)

Destben said:


> So true! Mine was a 3 year friendship or so I thought.



Someone once told me that there are a variety of friendships we encounter in our life...

The short term person, perhaps placed in our life for some help through a specific moment--likely not designed to be in our life long term.

The person who you get to know and may develop some history with...go through a few significant moments in our life and then you both slowly fade out of one another's daily life...not to designed to be in our life long term.

Then there may be that one or two people that one day you look at and say, hey, when the hell did you get saggy and wrinkly? lol...the one or two designed to be in our life until the end.

Again, loyalty is such a precious commodity....


----------



## ZEROPILOT (May 1, 2018)

ascott said:


> So are you saying I am an old broad who is in denial while looking in a mirror?????


No.
Just relating my own denial.
And I seem even older than I am in a mirror.


----------



## Bambam1989 (May 1, 2018)

Will said:


> When you explain something to someone in great detail, see the light bulb go off above their head, and then sometime later they explain it back to you like slice bread just got invented. WTF?


My dad used to do that! Drove me crazy..


----------



## Bambam1989 (May 1, 2018)

I hate it when you misplace your phone, so you ask the hubby to help you.
He points at the kitchen counter next to where your standing. Right where the phone is. 
Yeah, I was looking right at it..


----------



## Yvonne G (May 1, 2018)

ascott said:


> So are you saying I am an old broad who is in denial while looking in a mirror?????


I seldom look at my reflection, consequently, when I do, I'm curious who that old broad is that's looking back at me.


----------



## Kapidolo Farms (May 1, 2018)

Bambam1989 said:


> I hate it when you misplace your phone, so you ask the hubby to help you.
> He points at the kitchen counter next to where your standing. Right where the phone is.
> Yeah, I was looking right at it..


That's a "do you love me test?" perpetrated by women everywhere, some men too. Better know as "chick logic".


----------



## Bambam1989 (May 1, 2018)

Will said:


> That's a "do you love me test?" perpetrated by women everywhere, some men too. Better know as "chick logic".


It would have to be a subconscious test then...


----------



## Destben (May 1, 2018)

Will said:


> That's a "do you love me test?" perpetrated by women everywhere, some men too. Better know as "chick logic".


No, a do you love me test is when you don't want to be fat and order fries and your husband lets you eat his lol.


----------



## Eric Phillips (May 20, 2018)

I hate it when it’s an absolutely gorgeous day and my kids would rather be inside on their darn phones. Phone zombie apocalypse syndrome.


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (May 20, 2018)

I hate it when I wake up so tired that the tortoise ends up in his enclosure chowing down a bowl of dog food, while the dogs in the kitchen staring at a bowl of greens.


----------



## Yvonne G (May 20, 2018)

I hate it when someone tells me they're going to bring me two big sulcatas on Saturday, I wait around for them all day, doing quiet chores so I won't miss hearing the phone, and they never show! No phone call, nothing. a whole wasted day.


----------



## orv (May 20, 2018)

Yvonne G said:


> I hate it when someone tells me they're going to bring me two big sulcatas on Saturday, I wait around for them all day, doing quiet chores so I won't miss hearing the phone, and they never show! No phone call, nothing. a whole wasted day.


 On the positive side, Yvonne, just think of all the chores you've caught up on. Tortoises come and go . . . chores go on and on.


----------



## ascott (May 20, 2018)

Yvonne G said:


> I hate it when someone tells me they're going to bring me two big sulcatas on Saturday, I wait around for them all day, doing quiet chores so I won't miss hearing the phone, and they never show! No phone call, nothing. a whole wasted day.



Aholes.


----------



## Kristy1970 (Jun 4, 2018)

I hate it when I get up off the couch at 9 pm last night and tore ligaments in my knee. Orthopedic appointment at 9:30 and they were taking x-rays and the machine broke. Imagine that. It's my left knee and it's twice the size it should be. I tore the MCL and LCL - Copied and pasted the explanation. LOL.

The stability of the knee joint is maintained by four ligaments, thick bands of tissue that stabilize the joint. The medial collateral ligament (MCL) and lateral collateral ligament (LCL) are on the sides of the knee and prevent the joint from sliding sideways. The anterior cruciate ligament (ACL) and posterior cruciate ligament (PCL) form an "X" on the inside of the knee and prevent the knee from sliding back and forth. These limitations on knee movement allow the knee to concentrate the forces of the muscles on flexion and extension.

I kayak, fish, take only the stairs, garden, do the elliptical and I hurt myself getting up off the couch! He put a metal knee brace on me and thinks I may have more damage, but the swelling was so bad he couldn't a really good exam because I was sobbing every time he touched me. And he said the following may also have happened:

Inside the knee, there are two shock-absorbing pieces of cartilage called menisci (singular meniscus) that sit on the top surface of the tibia. The menisci allow the femoral condyle to move on the tibial surface without friction, preventing the bones from rubbing on each other. Without this cartilage covering, the friction of bone on bone would cause inflammation, or arthritis.

We are going kayak, camping and fishing at Grande Isle (Louisiana) - leaving Saturday and returning Wednesday. The doctor has the same Hobie pro-angler 14 foot kayak as my Husband and I do  -- I told him about the trip and he said.. you can do anything you want as long as you can take the pain and keep the brace on so my knee stays straight. I'm debating, but I've been planning this trip for 3 months. Guess I'll wait and see how I feel Friday.


----------



## Jay Bagley (Jun 4, 2018)

Kristy1970 said:


> I hate it when I get up off the couch at 9 pm last night and tore ligaments in my knee. Orthopedic appointment at 9:30 and they were taking x-rays and the machine broke. Imagine that. It's my left knee and it's twice the size it should be. I tore the MCL and LCL - Copied and pasted the explanation. LOL.
> 
> The stability of the knee joint is maintained by four ligaments, thick bands of tissue that stabilize the joint. The medial collateral ligament (MCL) and lateral collateral ligament (LCL) are on the sides of the knee and prevent the joint from sliding sideways. The anterior cruciate ligament (ACL) and posterior cruciate ligament (PCL) form an "X" on the inside of the knee and prevent the knee from sliding back and forth. These limitations on knee movement allow the knee to concentrate the forces of the muscles on flexion and extension.
> 
> ...


That's horrible. Sorry to hear that, I wish you a speedy recovery.


----------



## Kristy1970 (Jun 4, 2018)




----------



## Kristy1970 (Jun 4, 2018)

Jay Bagley said:


> That's horrible. Sorry to hear that, I wish you a speedy recovery.


Thank you Jay


----------



## Big Charlie (Jun 4, 2018)

Kristy1970 said:


> I hate it when I get up off the couch at 9 pm last night and tore ligaments in my knee. Orthopedic appointment at 9:30 and they were taking x-rays and the machine broke. Imagine that. It's my left knee and it's twice the size it should be. I tore the MCL and LCL - Copied and pasted the explanation. LOL.
> 
> The stability of the knee joint is maintained by four ligaments, thick bands of tissue that stabilize the joint. The medial collateral ligament (MCL) and lateral collateral ligament (LCL) are on the sides of the knee and prevent the joint from sliding sideways. The anterior cruciate ligament (ACL) and posterior cruciate ligament (PCL) form an "X" on the inside of the knee and prevent the knee from sliding back and forth. These limitations on knee movement allow the knee to concentrate the forces of the muscles on flexion and extension.
> 
> ...


Wow, what poor timing, not that there is ever a good time for an injury. That really sucks! My husband once dislocated his knee by trying to imitate Homer Simpson jumping up and down. He has completely worn down his menisci.

I injured my hip last year the day before we went on vacation. I ended up just trying to ignore it and by the end of the trip, it was much better. I hope yours gets better soon.


----------



## Jay Bagley (Jun 4, 2018)

Your welcome


----------



## Redfool (Jun 4, 2018)

When you order something special at a burger joint and with a dazed look, the guy taking your order looks at you and says “I don’t have a picture of that on my cash register”.


----------



## wellington (Jun 4, 2018)

Kristy1970 said:


> I hate it when I get up off the couch at 9 pm last night and tore ligaments in my knee. Orthopedic appointment at 9:30 and they were taking x-rays and the machine broke. Imagine that. It's my left knee and it's twice the size it should be. I tore the MCL and LCL - Copied and pasted the explanation. LOL.
> 
> The stability of the knee joint is maintained by four ligaments, thick bands of tissue that stabilize the joint. The medial collateral ligament (MCL) and lateral collateral ligament (LCL) are on the sides of the knee and prevent the joint from sliding sideways. The anterior cruciate ligament (ACL) and posterior cruciate ligament (PCL) form an "X" on the inside of the knee and prevent the knee from sliding back and forth. These limitations on knee movement allow the knee to concentrate the forces of the muscles on flexion and extension.
> 
> ...


That stinks. It's the way it goes though isn't it! You sneeze, your back goes out. Not while your actually doing strenuous work, just sneeze or cough. Stupid little things.
Speedy recovery and 100% back to doing the fun stuff.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jun 4, 2018)

Kristy1970 said:


> I hate it when I get up off the couch at 9 pm last night and tore ligaments in my knee. Orthopedic appointment at 9:30 and they were taking x-rays and the machine broke. Imagine that. It's my left knee and it's twice the size it should be. I tore the MCL and LCL - Copied and pasted the explanation. LOL.
> 
> The stability of the knee joint is maintained by four ligaments, thick bands of tissue that stabilize the joint. The medial collateral ligament (MCL) and lateral collateral ligament (LCL) are on the sides of the knee and prevent the joint from sliding sideways. The anterior cruciate ligament (ACL) and posterior cruciate ligament (PCL) form an "X" on the inside of the knee and prevent the knee from sliding back and forth. These limitations on knee movement allow the knee to concentrate the forces of the muscles on flexion and extension.
> 
> ...


Oh man. . . that stinks. I'm so sorry this happened. Did they tell you heat or ice? Just curious?


----------



## Yvonne G (Jun 4, 2018)

Redfool said:


> When you order something special at a burger joint and with a dazed look, the guy taking your order looks at you and says “I don’t have a picture of that on my cash register”.


Aw geez! That made me laugh out loud!!!!


----------



## Kristy1970 (Jun 4, 2018)

Yvonne G said:


> Oh man. . . that stinks. I'm so sorry this happened. Did they tell you heat or ice? Just curious?



Ice only


----------



## Kristy1970 (Jun 4, 2018)

wellington said:


> That stinks. It's the way it goes though isn't it! You sneeze, your back goes out. Not while your actually doing strenuous work, just sneeze or cough. Stupid little things.
> Speedy recovery and 100% back to doing the fun stuff.



Thank you!


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jun 4, 2018)

When I keep a large balance in the bank for the FREE checking. And get charged $60 for two boxes of checks.
What is the free part?


----------



## Redfool (Jun 4, 2018)

wellington said:


> That stinks. It's the way it goes though isn't it! You sneeze, your back goes out. Not while your actually doing strenuous work, just sneeze or cough. Stupid little things.
> Speedy recovery and 100% back to doing the fun stuff.



I blew out my knee bending over to get the paper on the morning TS Sandy goes through FL. It’s a long crawl back to the house. Expanded my vocabulary of curse words along the way. When your as old as I am, they cut the whole thing out and put in a door hinge. Upside, you can put refrigerator magnets on your knee. Hopefully they can “scope” your knee. Pretty quick recovery and rehab. Also ask about synvisc shots that lube what’s left of the meniscus.


----------



## Maro2Bear (Jun 4, 2018)

ZEROPILOT said:


> When I keep a large balance in the bank for the FREE checking. And get charged $60 for two boxes of checks.
> What is the free part?



The free part is the time you now have to take out of your schedule and make a call to the Branch Manager advising them that you are moving your account to another financial institution...


----------



## TriciaStringer (Jun 4, 2018)

Kristy1970 said:


> I hate it when I get up off the couch at 9 pm last night and tore ligaments in my knee. Orthopedic appointment at 9:30 and they were taking x-rays and the machine broke. Imagine that. It's my left knee and it's twice the size it should be. I tore the MCL and LCL - Copied and pasted the explanation. LOL.
> 
> The stability of the knee joint is maintained by four ligaments, thick bands of tissue that stabilize the joint. The medial collateral ligament (MCL) and lateral collateral ligament (LCL) are on the sides of the knee and prevent the joint from sliding sideways. The anterior cruciate ligament (ACL) and posterior cruciate ligament (PCL) form an "X" on the inside of the knee and prevent the knee from sliding back and forth. These limitations on knee movement allow the knee to concentrate the forces of the muscles on flexion and extension.
> 
> ...


I am so sorry to hear this. Get better soon.


----------



## orv (Jun 4, 2018)

Kristy1970 said:


> I hate it when I get up off the couch at 9 pm last night and tore ligaments in my knee. Orthopedic appointment at 9:30 and they were taking x-rays and the machine broke. Imagine that. It's my left knee and it's twice the size it should be. I tore the MCL and LCL - Copied and pasted the explanation. LOL.
> 
> The stability of the knee joint is maintained by four ligaments, thick bands of tissue that stabilize the joint. The medial collateral ligament (MCL) and lateral collateral ligament (LCL) are on the sides of the knee and prevent the joint from sliding sideways. The anterior cruciate ligament (ACL) and posterior cruciate ligament (PCL) form an "X" on the inside of the knee and prevent the knee from sliding back and forth. These limitations on knee movement allow the knee to concentrate the forces of the muscles on flexion and extension.
> 
> ...


 I am disappointed by some of life's challenges as well. In 2001 I had my first total knee replacement. Jumping ahead to 2006, and 4 total knee replacemdents later, I had to have my left leg amputated above the knee due to MRSA. MRSA is not my friend and once it gets into then bone, well it'll always be awaiting the next trauma to reapear. But ah-ha! Life goes on and I make it a point to spend my hours walking, gardening, making sure that our tortoises enjoy a varied and fresh diet, and enjoying an active life-style. I'm a mentor for amputees at the Loma Linda, CA. VA. There's much more, but the key is that I enjoy life and serving others. Don't let your knee change your focus. I prey that I'm not being viewed as preaching, but more of an encourager, for that is my intent.


----------



## Jay Bagley (Jun 4, 2018)

orv said:


> I am disappointed by some of life's challenges as well. In 2001 I had my first total knee replacement. Jumping ahead to 2006, and 4 total knee replacemdents later, I had to have my left leg amputated above the knee due to MRSA. MRSA is not my friend and once it gets into then bone, well it'll always be awaiting the next trauma to reapear. But ah-ha! Life goes on and I make it a point to spend my hours walking, gardening, making sure that our tortoises enjoy a varied and fresh diet, and enjoying an active life-style. I'm a mentor for amputees at the Loma Linda, CA. VA. There's much more, but the key is that I enjoy life and serving others. Don't let your knee change your focus. I prey that I'm not being viewed as preaching, but more of an encourager, for that is my intent.


I think it sucks you had to go through that, you definitely do not sound like you're preaching. It sounds like you have a very positive attitude, and a great outlook on life.


----------



## orv (Jun 4, 2018)

Jay Bagley said:


> I think it sucks you had to go through that, you definitely do not sound like you're preaching. It sounds like you have a very positive attitude, and a great outlook on life.


 Thank you, Jay. Being positive sure beats the alternatives.


----------



## Jay Bagley (Jun 4, 2018)

You are welcome. And thank you.


----------



## Kristy1970 (Jun 4, 2018)

orv said:


> I am disappointed by some of life's challenges as well. In 2001 I had my first total knee replacement. Jumping ahead to 2006, and 4 total knee replacemdents later, I had to have my left leg amputated above the knee due to MRSA. MRSA is not my friend and once it gets into then bone, well it'll always be awaiting the next trauma to reapear. But ah-ha! Life goes on and I make it a point to spend my hours walking, gardening, making sure that our tortoises enjoy a varied and fresh diet, and enjoying an active life-style. I'm a mentor for amputees at the Loma Linda, CA. VA. There's much more, but the key is that I enjoy life and serving others. Don't let your knee change your focus. I prey that I'm not being viewed as preaching, but more of an encourager, for that is my intent.



Thank you!


----------



## Hugo's Home (Jun 8, 2018)

When my coworker trys to fix stuff that isnt broken and then floods my laboratory by plugging a sink and forgetting the water is on.. Ugh what a week! Have a good weekend!


----------



## Big Charlie (Jun 9, 2018)

You decide to go out to lunch and have trouble deciding where to go. Then you finally pick a place but when you arrive, there is a sign in the window that they are closed today even though they are usually open on Saturdays. So you go to another place and that one is also closed. By now it is 1:00 and you head to another place that stays open until 2, except that when you get there they decided to close at 1 instead.


----------



## CarolM (Jun 12, 2018)

Kristy1970 said:


> Thank you Jay


So how's your knee doing?


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jun 12, 2018)

This JUST happened.
Every month, I get my mothers life insurance bill. Just a simple $10,000 burial policy. Every month I get the bill the same week that it is due and every (nearly) every month I call and complain about the time line. Several times, I sent in payment without the bill, but with the account number and two months in a row, the check was mysteriously lost.
Last month, I got the bill on a Friday. It was due THAT DAY. The bill went out on Saturday and was cashed on the following Tuesday.
This month I get a statement from the insurance company NEW ERA LIFE INSURANCE that the policy has been changed from the $10,000 life to a pre-paid policy for $4,800 and change. (Because of late payment.)
I honestly think that it is company policy to try to make clients miss a payment so that they can do just what they've done.
So. I hate when a company forces/tricks you to default on a bill. Then penalizes you for doing so.
After work I am going to UNLOAD on them. (on the phone)


----------



## Kristy1970 (Jun 12, 2018)

CarolM said:


> So how's your knee doing?


We are kayak fishing, I have a 14 foot Hobie Pro-Angler fishing kayak. The paddling is easy and actually loosening up the joint and it’s almost like physical therapy. So it’s much better and hardly swollen, it hurts bad first thing in morning. Thank you for asking [emoji7]


----------



## CarolM (Jun 12, 2018)

Kristy1970 said:


> We are kayak fishing, I have a 14 foot Hobie Pro-Angler fishing kayak. The paddling is easy and actually loosening up the joint and it’s almost like physical therapy. So it’s much better and hardly swollen, it hurts bad first thing in morning. Thank you for asking [emoji7]


Glad to hear. And nothing better than free physio. [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM (Jun 12, 2018)

ZEROPILOT said:


> This JUST happened.
> Every month, I get my mothers life insurance bill. Just a simple $10,000 burial policy. Every month I get the bill the same week that it is due and every (nearly) every month I call and complain about the time line. Several times, I sent in payment without the bill, but with the account number and two months in a row, the check was mysteriously lost.
> Last month, I got the bill on a Friday. It was due THAT DAY. The bill went out on Saturday and was cashed on the following Tuesday.
> This month I get a statement from the insurance company NEW ERA LIFE INSURANCE that the policy has been changed from the $10,000 life to a pre-paid policy for $4,800 and change. (Because of late payment.)
> ...


Oh no. Yes totally fight it. Wouldn't it be better to set up a debit order rather. Then you have proof on your bank account and it will go off exactly the same day every month.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jun 12, 2018)

ZEROPILOT said:


> This JUST happened.
> Every month, I get my mothers life insurance bill. Just a simple $10,000 burial policy. Every month I get the bill the same week that it is due and every (nearly) every month I call and complain about the time line. Several times, I sent in payment without the bill, but with the account number and two months in a row, the check was mysteriously lost.
> Last month, I got the bill on a Friday. It was due THAT DAY. The bill went out on Saturday and was cashed on the following Tuesday.
> This month I get a statement from the insurance company NEW ERA LIFE INSURANCE that the policy has been changed from the $10,000 life to a pre-paid policy for $4,800 and change. (Because of late payment.)
> ...


I was going to respond that insurance payments usually have a 30 day grace period, until I got to the end of your post and saw what they did. Heck, $4800 won't even pay for half the funeral expenses. Dirty trick.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jun 12, 2018)

Yvonne G said:


> I was going to respond that insurance payments usually have a 30 day grace period, until I got to the end of your post and saw what they did. Heck, $4800 won't even pay for half the funeral expenses. Dirty trick.


It looks like it's absolutely due when it's due.
I also assumed there was a grace period. I haven't paid a bill late in decades.
I haven't heard back from them yet.


----------



## motero (Jun 12, 2018)

I HATE in when all the diesel pumps are blocked, buy non diesel vehicles. While all the non diesel pumps are wide open.......Jerks.


----------



## Redfool (Jun 12, 2018)

I get a medical statement that at the bottom says “Pay this amount, this is not a bill”.....Huh?


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jun 15, 2018)

ZEROPILOT said:


> This JUST happened.
> Every month, I get my mothers life insurance bill. Just a simple $10,000 burial policy. Every month I get the bill the same week that it is due and every (nearly) every month I call and complain about the time line. Several times, I sent in payment without the bill, but with the account number and two months in a row, the check was mysteriously lost.
> Last month, I got the bill on a Friday. It was due THAT DAY. The bill went out on Saturday and was cashed on the following Tuesday.
> This month I get a statement from the insurance company NEW ERA LIFE INSURANCE that the policy has been changed from the $10,000 life to a pre-paid policy for $4,800 and change. (Because of late payment.)
> ...


I just got this bill in the mail.
Check out the dates..


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jun 15, 2018)

I called. They said the policy is still active.
I quizzed the polite service representative about the horrible billing (again). Bill for this month due LAST month....
She also suggested direct debit.
But I don't want their fingers in my banking. This is just not a professional company.


----------



## Bambam1989 (Jun 15, 2018)

ZEROPILOT said:


> I called. They said the policy is still active.
> I quizzed the polite service representative about the horrible billing (again). Bill for this month due LAST month....
> She also suggested direct debit.
> But I don't want their fingers in my banking. This is just not a professional company.


I would ditch them.


----------



## Destben (Jun 15, 2018)

I just hate it when you take you car to get serviced and the car company gets in an accident with your car when you go to pick it up.


----------



## wellington (Jun 15, 2018)

ZEROPILOT said:


> I called. They said the policy is still active.
> I quizzed the polite service representative about the horrible billing (again). Bill for this month due LAST month....
> She also suggested direct debit.
> But I don't want their fingers in my banking. This is just not a professional company.


OMG, how do they justify the due date being before the bill date? I think you need to lean on them big time. I'm not sure I would continue with them. Pretty shading if you ask me. Hope you don't have to collect for a long time, but when you do, good luck. Im afraid they are going to forget there was ever a policy. Tread carefully with them if you stay with them. Too shady I think.


----------



## TriciaStringer (Jun 15, 2018)

I hate it when I am super concerned about my tortoise and think he is choking and can't walk but he is actually having a private moment and I have intruded. I laugh about it now, but I seriously thought he was dying.


----------



## KarenSoCal (Jun 15, 2018)

TriciaStringer said:


> I hate it when I am super concerned about my tortoise and think he is choking and can't walk but he is actually having a private moment and I have intruded. I laugh about it now, but I seriously thought he was dying.


Well, you know he's a he! [emoji23]


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jun 15, 2018)

wellington said:


> OMG, how do they justify the due date being before the bill date? I think you need to lean on them big time. I'm not sure I would continue with them. Pretty shading if you ask me. Hope you don't have to collect for a long time, but when you do, good luck. Im afraid they are going to forget there was ever a policy. Tread carefully with them if you stay with them. Too shady I think.


Mom's health is very poor.
It wasn't when this policy was started.
But finding life insurance for someone pretty much waiting to die would be hard.


----------



## wellington (Jun 15, 2018)

ZEROPILOT said:


> Mom's health is very poor.
> It wasn't when this policy was started.
> But finding life insurance for someone pretty much waiting to die would be hard.


Sorry to hear that and totally understand. Just keep on top of it. Good insurance companies can't be trusted, let alone ones that can't get dates and billing right.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jun 15, 2018)

Destben said:


> I just hate it when you take you car to get serviced and the car company gets in an accident with your car when you go to pick it up.


They did?
You need to marry a mechanic.
I repaired my wife's car after our second date.
Seriously. Did they take care of it?


----------



## Bambam1989 (Jun 15, 2018)

ZEROPILOT said:


> They did?
> You need to marry a mechanic.
> I repaired my wife's car after our second date.
> Seriously. Did they take care of it?


Sounds similar to me and my husband[emoji28]


----------



## Destben (Jun 15, 2018)

ZEROPILOT said:


> They did?
> You need to marry a mechanic.
> I repaired my wife's car after our second date.
> Seriously. Did they take care of it?



I will find out tomorrow if they are going to cover everything. They were about to close for the day. But I believe they will at least that’s what it sounded like.


----------



## Destben (Jun 15, 2018)

Destben said:


> I will find out tomorrow if they are going to cover everything. They were about to close for the day. But I believe they will at least that’s what it sounded like.


----------



## wellington (Jun 15, 2018)

Destben said:


> I will find out tomorrow if they are going to cover everything. They were about to close for the day. But I believe they will at least that’s what it sounded like.


They have too if they did it. There's no question about it, they have no choice.


----------



## Destben (Jun 15, 2018)

wellington said:


> They have too if they did it. There's no question about it, they have no choice.



I’m sure they will. They are very good to me usually. If they don’t though I will probably get a lawyer involved


----------



## wellington (Jun 15, 2018)

Destben said:


> I’m sure they will. They are very good to me usually. If they don’t though I will probably get a lawyer involved


Oh for sure. In fact, I'm sure if you wanted someone else to fix it because you can't trust this place, they would still have too pay for it. But if you normally have a good relationship with them, then I'm sure it's best to stick with them.


----------



## Destben (Jun 15, 2018)

wellington said:


> Oh for sure. In fact, I'm sure if you wanted someone else to fix it because you can't trust this place, they would still have too pay for it. But if you normally have a good relationship with them, then I'm sure it's best to stick with them.



From what info I got today they are going to take it to upper management to have them decide but they are sure they are going to have the local body shop that does all their repairs fix it and take out the scratches. the kid got drug tested today after I left as well.


----------



## Destben (Jun 15, 2018)

Destben said:


> From what info I got today they are going to take it to upper management to have them decide but they are sure they are going to have the local body shop that does all their repairs fix it and take out the scratches. the kid got drug tested today after I left as well.



The kid that was driving my car that is. He looked around 18.


----------



## wellington (Jun 15, 2018)

Destben said:


> The kid that was driving my car that is. He looked around 18.


Wow, I don't even understand why there is any question about them taking care of it. You might want to rethink using them when this is over. At the very least, put some stipulations on who and what next time you have to take it in. They should be kissing your feet on this and praying that they do enough to not get sued. They owe you a great fix job and a free rental. What don't they get? They should do something like that to my Jeep. I'd own their butts! Some insurances don't even cover a person under 21 driving. They don't sound very sorry at all.


----------



## Destben (Jun 15, 2018)

wellington said:


> Wow, I don't even understand why there is any question about them taking care of it. You might want to rethink using them when this is over. At the very least, put some stipulations on who and what next time you have to take it in. They should be kissing your feet on this and praying that they do enough to not get sued. They owe you a great fix job and a free rental. What don't they get? They should do something like that to my Jeep. I'd own their butts! Some insurances don't even cover a person under 21 driving. They don't sound very sorry at all.



They were going to cover a rental but the rental company was booked completely. They are going to fix the bumper enough for me to drive until the body shop can get it in next week if not tomorrow. So hopefully all goes well. I was pretty upset because they already had my car 2 days because they couldn’t get it in the first day [emoji30]


----------



## wellington (Jun 15, 2018)

Destben said:


> They were going to cover a rental but the rental company was booked completely. They are going to fix the bumper enough for me to drive until the body shop can get it in next week if not tomorrow. So hopefully all goes well. I was pretty upset because they already had my car 2 days because they couldn’t get it in the first day [emoji30]


Not much luck all the way around. Well, sure hope it all goes well and they do the right thing.


----------



## Destben (Jun 15, 2018)

wellington said:


> Not much luck all the way around. Well, sure hope it all goes well and they do the right thing.



Me too thank you


----------



## daniellenc (Jun 16, 2018)

I hate it when my kids Dad who was my husband for nearly 13 years gets stage 4 cancer and has decided he doesn’t want to eat. We’re neighbors and best friends (I know weird) and I’m also in charge of all his medical planning. He was diagnosed in February and had already lost a ton of weight but now has lost an additional 20lbs. I make lasagna from scratch and he eats ice cream with captain crunch on top instead.


----------



## CarolM (Jun 16, 2018)

Destben said:


> I just hate it when you take you car to get serviced and the car company gets in an accident with your car when you go to pick it up.


[emoji33] [emoji33]


----------



## Destben (Jun 16, 2018)

daniellenc said:


> I hate it when my kids Dad who was my husband for nearly 13 years gets stage 4 cancer and has decided he doesn’t want to eat. We’re neighbors and best friends (I know weird) and I’m also in charge of all his medical planning. He was diagnosed in February and had already lost a ton of weight but now has lost an additional 20lbs. I make lasagna from scratch and he eats ice cream with captain crunch on top instead.


I'm sorry your going through that. This might sound weird but can he get a medical marijuana card? It might help with his appetite and he can get different kinds of things with it that don't give him the high effect. Like CBD oil.


----------



## daniellenc (Jun 16, 2018)

Destben said:


> I'm sorry your going through that. This might sound weird but can he get a medical marijuana card? It might help with his appetite and he can get different kinds of things with it that don't give him the high effect. Like CBD oil.


I can get him one too. I’m in healthcare for a living but he won’t smoke or eat pot (I’ve tried) and is on a clinical trial so even Motrin has to be disclosed. I’ve discussed CBD oil and he looks at me like I have horns. Marijuana for medical reasons is legal here and for recreational use under 12 grams is decriminalized as well.


----------



## Destben (Jun 16, 2018)

daniellenc said:


> I can get him one too. I’m in healthcare for a living but he won’t smoke or eat pot (I’ve tried) and is on a clinical trial so even Motrin has to be disclosed. I’ve discussed CBD oil and he looks at me like I have horns. Marijuana for medical reasons is legal here and for recreational use under 12 grams is decriminalized as well.


CBD oil doesn't get you high. It relaxes you though. Its just like taking medicine but with less side effects and its more natural. Im Anti weed hard core but I can see the medical benefits. But I see your dilemma ultimately its his choice. But maybe he just needs to look at it like another medication instead of a drug.


----------



## Bee62 (Jun 16, 2018)

I hate it when a new thread on TFO started with the words :My tortoise is sick for 2 weeks and hasn`t eaten anything .... bubbles coming out of the nose....
And I hate it when a few posts later it is said: My tortoise died .....


----------



## daniellenc (Jun 16, 2018)

Destben said:


> CBD oil doesn't get you high. It relaxes you though. Its just like taking medicine but with less side effects and its more natural. Im Anti weed hard core but I can see the medical benefits. But I see your dilemma ultimately its his choice. But maybe he just needs to look at it like another medication instead of a drug.


Yeah I’ve thought about just lacing his food but he hardly eats. Between a kidney removed, brain tumor removed, broken femur from cancer, bone treatments, radiation twice now, seizure meds, Sutent, immuno therapy, and pain meds I understand the lack of appetite. It’s just very hard on my kids watching him waste away.


----------



## daniellenc (Jun 16, 2018)

Bee62 said:


> I hate it when a new thread on TFO started with the words :My tortoise is sick for 2 weeks and hasn`t eaten anything .... bubbles coming out of the nose....
> And I hate it when a few posts later it is said: My tortoise died .....


I hated that too!


----------



## Destben (Jun 16, 2018)

daniellenc said:


> Yeah I’ve thought about just lacing his food but he hardly eats. Between a kidney removed, brain tumor removed, broken femur from cancer, bone treatments, radiation twice now, seizure meds, Sutent, immuno therapy, and pain meds I understand the lack of appetite. It’s just very hard on my kids watching him waste away.


Maybe you need to remind him that its not just him hurting. I know that's harsh with all hes going through but he should at least try if not for you then for the kids. again i know its harsh and I don't mean to upset you. But its not going to be any worse then what hes on now and if it works he might have to take less of the other stuff.


----------



## Melis (Jun 16, 2018)

daniellenc said:


> I hate it when my kids Dad who was my husband for nearly 13 years gets stage 4 cancer and has decided he doesn’t want to eat. We’re neighbors and best friends (I know weird) and I’m also in charge of all his medical planning. He was diagnosed in February and had already lost a ton of weight but now has lost an additional 20lbs. I make lasagna from scratch and he eats ice cream with captain crunch on top instead.


My mom had cancer and the treatments definitely impact your appetite. Some days it was hard to get her to eat anything and the days she did crave something, we were just glad she would eat at all.
He could also be having a hard time mentally. Is he receiving any type of counseling? When I’m sad all I want to do is eat ice cream too...
So sorry to hear your family is going through this.


----------



## Destben (Jun 16, 2018)

Bee62 said:


> I hate it when a new thread on TFO started with the words :My tortoise is sick for 2 weeks and hasn`t eaten anything .... bubbles coming out of the nose....
> And I hate it when a few posts later it is said: My tortoise died .....


I had a lady an hour away from me and I offered to watch her very sick tort FOR FREE while she was gone and she refused and didn't have the proper equipment so she came back and he was dead. It was really sad because he was improving before she left.


----------



## Bee62 (Jun 16, 2018)

Destben said:


> I had a lady an hour away from me and I offered to watch her very sick tort FOR FREE while she was gone and she refused and didn't have the proper equipment so she came back and he was dead. It was really sad because he was improving before she left.


That is sad. 
I often think that people are thinking a tort is not worth taking it to a VET. 
I can`t understand this thinking and *I hate it.*


----------



## daniellenc (Jun 16, 2018)

Destben said:


> Maybe you need to remind him that its not just him hurting. I know that's harsh with all hes going through but he should at least try if not for for the kids. again i know its harsh and I don't mean to upset you. But its not going to be any worse then what hes on now and if it works he might have to take less of the other stuff.


I just screamed it’s not all about you last night lol. I do remind him but stage 4 renal cell carcinoma is no joke. It’s spread to his brain, lungs, and bones. I actually told him the day he was diagnosed he didn’t have to fight we’d be ok. He’s doing all these treatments to get as much time as possible. Some days he regrets it and others he’s good. I get frustrated but am thankful my kids are getting more time. He’s my best friend so I’m kind of glad he chose to fight too. We sucked at being married but we rock at being coparents and neighbors. If all he wants is ice cream and captain crunch I’m happy to supply it. I’m just mad all this is happening to our family but I know we’ll be ok.


----------



## Destben (Jun 16, 2018)

daniellenc said:


> I just screamed it’s not all about you last night lol. I do remind him but stage 4 renal cell carcinoma is no joke. It’s spread to his brain, lungs, and bones. I actually told him the day he was diagnosed he didn’t have to fight we’d be ok. He’s doing all these treatments to get as much time as possible. Some days he regrets it and others he’s good. I get frustrated but am thankful my kids are getting more time. He’s my best friend so I’m kind of glad he chose to fight too. We sucked at being married but we rock at being coparents and neighbors. If all he wants is ice cream and captain crunch I’m happy to supply it. I’m just mad all this is happening to our family but I know we’ll be ok.


you are a very strong person. I am truly sorry you are going through this.


----------



## Destben (Jun 16, 2018)

Bee62 said:


> That is sad.
> I often think that people are thinking a tort is not worth taking it to a VET.
> I can`t understand this thinking and *I hate it.*


I wish I had offered to buy the little guy. I have no Idea what i would have done with a sulcata but I would have made it work.


----------



## Bee62 (Jun 16, 2018)

Destben said:


> I wish I had offered to buy the little guy. I have no Idea what i would have done with a sulcata but I would have made it work.


How old was the sulcata and how big ?


----------



## Destben (Jun 16, 2018)

Bee62 said:


> How old was the sulcata and how big ?


a hatchling. He had signs of hatchling failure syndrome but started gaining weight towards the end. I think his care was just really poor.


----------



## Bee62 (Jun 16, 2018)

Destben said:


> a hatchling. He had signs of hatchling failure syndrome but started gaining weight towards the end. I think his care was just really poor.


With a hatchling you have 2 years before they get too big for living in the house. It would have worked but it was not your fault that the little tort died. Like my mother often said to me: You cannot safe all sick pets....
It is hard but true.


----------



## Destben (Jun 16, 2018)

Bee62 said:


> With a hatchling you have 2 years before they get too big for living in the house. It would have worked but it was not your fault that the little tort died. Like my mother often said to me: You cannot safe all sick pets....
> It is hard but true.


especially when the owner is unwilling to do what is right for the tort.


----------



## Bee62 (Jun 16, 2018)

Destben said:


> especially when the owner is unwilling to do what is right for the tort.


Yeah, and here we are at the point again that I think that people sometimes think a tortoise is not worth to take it to a VET or take good care for it. 
Why do these people buy a tortoise ? Reptiles suffer and die slowly. It is a shame and it hurts me to read all these threads when torts die because their owners are not really interested in the needs of the animal.


----------



## Redfool (Jun 16, 2018)

IHIW....
...people don’t realize a tortoise is a life long pet that needs a permanent home.
...people don’t realize how big a sulcata gets.
...people don’t realize a tortoise grazes every day.
...people don’t realize an indoor tort needs specific light, temp, space and humidity. They’re not cave tortoises.
...people don’t realize how hard a tile or hardwood floor is on a tortoises leg bones.
...people don’t realize a tort who escaped his home actually has it on his back.
...people think a tortoise would make a good pet for little kids.
...people “save” a perfectly healthy native tortoise. Save only those that need saving.
...people turn their pets into an invasive species.


----------



## Redfool (Jun 16, 2018)

IHIW...
I read my own post and realize I’m not a people person anymore.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jun 16, 2018)

Redfool said:


> IHIW...
> I read my own post and realize I’m not a people person anymore.


I never was!


----------



## Destben (Jun 16, 2018)

I’m a tortoise person lol


----------



## Bambam1989 (Jun 16, 2018)

I'm just an animal person in general[emoji16]


----------



## Yvonne G (Jun 16, 2018)

I worked for the phone company for almost 30 years and never made a friend. I lived in several different neighborhoods and never got friendly with my neighbors. Just leave me alone. That's the way I like it. Funny how I have friends here on the Forum, though. Maybe because they're all a far distance from me and they leave me alone (just the way I like it!!)


----------



## daniellenc (Jun 16, 2018)

Bambam1989 said:


> I'm just an animal person in general[emoji16]


I’d choose animals over most people daily.


----------



## Jay Bagley (Jun 16, 2018)

I hate it when my daughter gets mad at me for waking her up. I'm sorry princess, but it is noon.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jun 16, 2018)

Jay Bagley said:


> I hate it when my daughter gets mad at me for waking her up. I'm sorry princess, but it is noon.


Oh, I don't know. . . I used to take particular pleasure in it, not hating it at all!


----------



## daniellenc (Jun 16, 2018)

Jay Bagley said:


> I hate it when my daughter gets mad at me for waking her up. I'm sorry princess, but it is noon.


My daughter is my early bird like me. My son woke up at 1pm lol. And my daughter like me isn’t a breakfast person. We love breakfast food but not the moment we wake up. My son on the other hand wakes up hangry and always has.


----------



## Jay Bagley (Jun 16, 2018)

Yvonne G said:


> Oh, I don't know. . . I used to take particular pleasure in it, not hating it at all!


There is a certain part of me that rather enjoys it. It's funny school is out, and all the sudden she wants to be a third shifter.


----------



## Jay Bagley (Jun 16, 2018)

daniellenc said:


> My daughter is my early bird like me. My son woke up at 1pm lol. And my daughter like me isn’t a breakfast person. We love breakfast food but not the moment we wake up. My son on the other hand wakes up hangry and always has.


One day last year on summer vacation, I let her sleep as late as she wanted to. I just wanted to see how far she would take it. She didn't get up until 4 in the afternoon, I just shook my head.


----------



## daniellenc (Jun 16, 2018)

Jay Bagley said:


> There is a certain part of me that rather enjoys it. It's funny school is out, and all the sudden she wants to be a third shifter.


My seniors at beach week lol lots of FaceTime happening here. Almost 18 and she needs to learn to breathe without me but I require FaceTime to gauge the antics. My son just woke up, snuggled me, then farted and demanded food. I’m allllll about him sleeping in lol


----------



## daniellenc (Jun 16, 2018)

Jay Bagley said:


> One day last year on summer vacation, I let her sleep as late as she wanted to. I just wanted to see how far she would take it. She didn't get up until 4 in the afternoon, I just shook my head.


Her and my son could be besties. I woke up before 7 this morning.


----------



## Jay Bagley (Jun 16, 2018)

That is too funny. He sounds like a typical boy.


----------



## daniellenc (Jun 16, 2018)

Jay Bagley said:


> That is too funny. He sounds like a typical boy.


Yes I love my gross boy. We’re working on the whole farting on me thing though....chicks don’t dig that lol


----------



## Jay Bagley (Jun 16, 2018)

daniellenc said:


> Yes I love my gross boy. We’re working on the whole farting on me thing though....chicks don’t dig that lol


 He'll grow out of it. I know I did when I started liking girls. My niece is 12, she cracks me up. She runs into the room and farts, and then shouts airmail


----------



## Bambam1989 (Jun 16, 2018)

Jay Bagley said:


> He'll grow out of it. I know I did when I started liking girls. My niece is 12, she cracks me up. She runs into the room and farts, and then shouts airmail


Haha, I need to use that one on the husband!


----------



## Jay Bagley (Jun 16, 2018)

Bambam1989 said:


> Haha, I need to use that one on the husband!


That would be too funny. She's got me doing it now too. Sometimes at work I'll drive my forklift up to one of the other guys, fart, say airmail and drive away.


----------



## CarolM (Jun 16, 2018)

Redfool said:


> IHIW...
> I read my own post and realize I’m not a people person anymore.


Ha ha ha


----------



## CarolM (Jun 16, 2018)

Yvonne G said:


> I worked for the phone company for almost 30 years and never made a friend. I lived in several different neighborhoods and never got friendly with my neighbors. Just leave me alone. That's the way I like it. Funny how I have friends here on the Forum, though. Maybe because they're all a far distance from me and they leave me alone (just the way I like it!!)


So us bugging you all the time is regarded as leaving you alone? I must remember that when I need to leave you alone again.[emoji6]


----------



## daniellenc (Jun 16, 2018)

Jay Bagley said:


> That would be too funny. She's got me doing it now too. Sometimes at work I'll drive my forklift up to one of the other guys, fart, say airmail and drive away.


You, my ex, and my son would love each other. I hate it when my baby is snuggling and busts trunk. He giggles and giggles....total boy thing.


----------



## Destben (Jun 16, 2018)

Jay Bagley said:


> I hate it when my daughter gets mad at me for waking her up. I'm sorry princess, but it is noon.



I had to wake my step brother once for school and he refused to get up so I flipped the entire bed on top of him frame and all. He was 17 at the time and not a small guy.


----------



## Jay Bagley (Jun 16, 2018)

Destben said:


> I had to wake my step brother once for school and he refused to get up so I flipped the entire bed on top of him frame and all. He was 17 at the time and not a small guy.


I like your technique


----------



## Destben (Jun 16, 2018)

Jay Bagley said:


> I like your technique



Lol yeah well it also took an atomic wedgie hard enough to rip his boxers to get him up.


----------



## Jay Bagley (Jun 16, 2018)

Destben said:


> Lol yeah well it also took an atomic wedgie hard enough to rip his boxers to get him up.


Hahahah, that really did make me laugh out loud. Haven't given anybody a good wedgie in a long time.


----------



## Jay Bagley (Jun 16, 2018)

daniellenc said:


> You, my ex, and my son would love each other. I hate it when my baby is snuggling and busts trunk. He giggles and giggles....total boy thing.


When I was with my ex-wife, she had two boys, my stepsons. The three of us together after venison taco night, not pretty.


----------



## daniellenc (Jun 16, 2018)

Jay Bagley said:


> When I was with my ex-wife, she had two boys, my stepsons. The three of us together after venison taco night, not pretty.


I bet not lol


----------



## daniellenc (Jun 16, 2018)

Destben said:


> I had to wake my step brother once for school and he refused to get up so I flipped the entire bed on top of him frame and all. He was 17 at the time and not a small guy.


Oh boys!! I’ve yelled a lot (not effective) doused him with water, and yelled more. Now flipping the bed?? He has a queen and weighs more than me pretty sure I’d fail there.


----------



## Destben (Jun 16, 2018)

Jay Bagley said:


> Hahahah, that really did make me laugh out loud. Haven't given anybody a good wedgie in a long time.



It’s my weapon of choice with my siblings lol


----------



## Destben (Jun 16, 2018)

daniellenc said:


> Oh boys!! I’ve yelled a lot (not effective) doused him with water, and yelled more. Now flipping the bed?? He has a queen and weighs more than me pretty sure I’d fail there.



The one o flipped was a queen with a fancy wooden frame. I kinda felt like the hulk.


----------



## Kristy1970 (Jun 16, 2018)

I hate it when my granddaughter’s puppy digs up my tomato plants


----------



## Jay Bagley (Jun 16, 2018)

Destben said:


> It’s my weapon of choice with my siblings lol


Me and my brothers we were all rotten to each other when we were kids. We're the best of friends now that were in our thirties and forties. I think the worst thing I ever did to one of my brothers, total jerk move. When I was 13 I handcuffed my 10 year old brother to our chain link fence when it was 80 degrees out. Then I put a glass of ice water on the ground for him to look at. But then I started playing Super Nintendo and forgot about him until my parents got home. I still feel bad about it to this day, he looked like a lobster. And oh boy did I get in trouble, and I deserved it.


----------



## Kristy1970 (Jun 16, 2018)

Jay Bagley said:


> Me and my brothers we were all rotten to each other when we were kids. We're the best of friends now that were in our thirties and forties. I think the worst thing I ever did to one of my brothers, total jerk move. When I was 13 I handcuffed my 10 year old brother to our chain link fence when it was 80 degrees out. Then I put a glass of ice water on the ground for him to look at. But then I started playing Super Nintendo and forgot about him until my parents got home. I still feel bad about it to this day, he looked like a lobster. And oh boy did I get in trouble, and I deserved it.



OMG funny but not funny! My older sister would throw green pine cones at me and then climb up the pine tree so I couldn’t get her


----------



## Destben (Jun 16, 2018)

Jay Bagley said:


> Me and my brothers we were all rotten to each other when we were kids. We're the best of friends now that were in our thirties and forties. I think the worst thing I ever did to one of my brothers, total jerk move. When I was 13 I handcuffed my 10 year old brother to our chain link fence when it was 80 degrees out. Then I put a glass of ice water on the ground for him to look at. But then I started playing Super Nintendo and forgot about him until my parents got home. I still feel bad about it to this day, he looked like a lobster. And oh boy did I get in trouble, and I deserved it.



My brother talked my younger sister into crashing my slumber party by spraying us with a water gun (like a super soaker) in my room. I hung her on the door knob by her undies. Only for a couple seconds but still.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jun 16, 2018)

Bee62 said:


> I hate it when a new thread on TFO started with the words :My tortoise is sick for 2 weeks and hasn`t eaten anything .... bubbles coming out of the nose....
> And I hate it when a few posts later it is said: My tortoise died .....


That and the new members unwilling to listen to answers to questions they asked make me grow numb to even suggesting help at times.


----------



## Jay Bagley (Jun 16, 2018)

Kristy1970 said:


> OMG funny but not funny! My older sister would throw green pine cones at me and then climb up the pine tree so I couldn’t get her


Older siblings, got to love them.


----------



## daniellenc (Jun 16, 2018)

I’m the eldest in my family of 7 siblings. I shot my brother with a bow and arrow when I was 10. In my defense it’s because he wouldn’t move from in front of the target. He wanted his turn lol.


----------



## Destben (Jun 16, 2018)

daniellenc said:


> I’m the eldest in my family of 7 siblings. I shot my brother with a bow and arrow when I was 10. In my defense it’s because he wouldn’t move from in front of the target. He wanted his turn lol.


One time my oldest younger sister (2 years younger then me) was going through this moody everything is about me phase. So my mom and I decided to prank her cuz she got on our nerves with her attitude for the last time..... I got a voice changer app on my phone and we set it to hauntings which was multiple voices in the old child stuck in the tv scary movie style. My mom did the honors and recorded a little something special. She then put it on her work phone as a ring tone. This phone doesn’t ring after 6 pm usually. She then made my sister go search for something in her car. She received plenty of teenage attitude from the One request and no longer felt any remorse or hesitation for what she was about to do. Little did my sister know I was sneaking into her room and placing the work phone with the sound on full blast under her bed. Then there was nothing but to wait. Being the moody teen she was she went to bed early. We still waited about an hour to make sure she was good an comfortable in her bed. We decided it was time and hid in my room down the hall. My mother whipped out her personal phone and made the call. Screaming erupted from my sisters room “someone please help me!” “STOP” “AHHH!”. What she was hearing in that aerie voice was “come play with me...... I’m under your bed HAHAHAHA!!” Over and over as we kept the calls coming. I laughed so hard I almost peed. We finally relented and went and turned her light on. She came out and rocked on the floor for about half an hour. We explained what we had done and she was hopping mad. But it freaked her out so bad I had to turn her light out for her every night for months. She would get all comfy safe in her bed and give me the ok to turn her light out.


----------



## Bee62 (Jun 17, 2018)

Bambam1989 said:


> I'm just an animal person in general[emoji16]


Me too ! I mostly love all animals.


----------



## Destben (Jun 18, 2018)

I just hate when I put a lot of effort making my torts enclosure a paradise so that he would be enticed to walk around and graze, only to have said tort only use half of the enclosure and refuse to set foot on the other side. Its so bad that I actually picked him up and put him on the other side and he took a look around and decided to pout and skip breakfast, only to take a nap on his favorite side in his underground hide.


----------



## Jay Bagley (Jun 19, 2018)

This one might already be on here, I didn't have time to reread the 22 pages before I go to bed[emoji4]. But I hate it when someone makes a post about their tortoise having a life-threatening injury, people take the time to respond to that person. And then you never hear from that person again, and you are left wondering if there tortoise is okay, or if it was just a bunch of BS.


----------



## daniellenc (Jun 19, 2018)

I hate it when I cook an awesome meal to have my ex eat ice cream with captain crunch on top and frozen donuts. Only frozen food tastes good these days. Next time I’m freezing dinner


----------



## Destben (Jun 20, 2018)

Destben said:


> I just hate it when you take you car to get serviced and the car company gets in an accident with your car when you go to pick it up.



So after a week almost of waiting the company is paying my loan off on my car and setting me up in a 2018 ecosport at a reasonable price.


----------



## alexa0ne (Jun 21, 2018)

I hate it when I found out that the HR on our company who's in charge of the payroll never pay my govt. distributions since day 1. They won't answer my inquiry and all they say is just wait. I feel like giving up already, let go and find a new job with a credible employer.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jun 22, 2018)

alexa0ne said:


> I hate it when I found out that the HR on our company who's in charge of the payroll never pay my govt. distributions since day 1. They won't answer my inquiry and all they say is just wait. I feel like giving up already, let go and find a new job with a credible employer.


I s'pose that means you owe the gov't big time.


----------



## Destben (Jun 22, 2018)

I hate when you get passed up for a promotion. To make it worse the only qualifications said promotee had is babysitting the boss's kids, and not wearing pants to work i.e. mini skirts and dresses that are really shirts. I guess me and my college education will gather dust in the corner till needed.


----------



## Destben (Jun 22, 2018)

alexa0ne said:


> I hate it when I found out that the HR on our company who's in charge of the payroll never pay my govt. distributions since day 1. They won't answer my inquiry and all they say is just wait. I feel like giving up already, let go and find a new job with a credible employer.


Thats horrible!!


----------



## jaizei (Jun 22, 2018)

Destben said:


> I hate when you get passed up for a promotion. To make it worse the only qualifications said promotee had is babysitting the boss's kids, and not wearing pants to work i.e. mini skirts and dresses that are really shirts. I guess me and my college education will gather dust in the corner till needed.



Why wait in corner? Unless theres ridiculously amazing benefits, changing employers every few years usually means better benefits and salary vs increases via promotions.


----------



## Destben (Jun 22, 2018)

jaizei said:


> Why wait in corner? Unless theres ridiculously amazing benefits, changing employers every few years usually means better benefits and salary vs increases via promotions.


I work for a right of way company and they send us around the country. If I leave a project prematurely, unfortunately that would be the end of my career. I'm just trying to think of it like stepping stones.


----------



## Kristy1970 (Jun 22, 2018)

jaizei said:


> Why wait in corner? Unless theres ridiculously amazing benefits, changing employers every few years usually means better benefits and salary vs increases via promotions.



I’m making $$ an hour, all benefits paid and 23 paid days off a year, free gym at my work, wellness programs, dietician, beautiful work place, great management, best part,,, paid time off is in HOURS ... so if I take 1 day off and work 4-10 hour days, then I do t have to use my paid time off hours. after big projects they treat us to luck, dinner, and team building hours while on company time, last year we went to a painting class, next month we are all leaving 3 hours early , with pay, and going bowling ! It’s a sweet deal


----------



## Kristy1970 (Jun 22, 2018)

Oh and an on-site cafe in our building with healthy foods and great menus


----------



## Kristy1970 (Jun 22, 2018)

I’m always looking for a sweeter deal, but nothing yet lol


----------



## Kristy1970 (Jun 22, 2018)

I lost 40 pounds in 1 year and all my blood work improved dramatically and I got a $140 bonus.


----------



## Kristy1970 (Jun 22, 2018)

We have heath fairs that teach us and free exercise classes in our gym, encouraged to take 2 - 15 minute breaks and go to gym


----------



## Kristy1970 (Jun 22, 2018)

Remind me why I don’t want to work? Oh yeah,,, I want to kayak and travel and garden lol... no $$$ to do that if I don’t work lol


----------



## Destben (Jun 23, 2018)

Kristy1970 said:


> I’m making $$ an hour, all benefits paid and 23 paid days off a year, free gym at my work, wellness programs, dietician, beautiful work place, great management, best part,,, paid time off is in HOURS ... so if I take 1 day off and work 4-10 hour days, then I do t have to use my paid time off hours. after big projects they treat us to luck, dinner, and team building hours while on company time, last year we went to a painting class, next month we are all leaving 3 hours early , with pay, and going bowling ! It’s a sweet deal


Where do you work??


----------



## Destben (Jun 23, 2018)

Destben said:


> Where do you work??


Or what do you do I should say lol you dont have to tell me where.


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (Jun 23, 2018)

Kristy1970 said:


> I’m making $$ an hour, all benefits paid and 23 paid days off a year, free gym at my work, wellness programs, dietician, beautiful work place, great management, best part,,, paid time off is in HOURS ... so if I take 1 day off and work 4-10 hour days, then I do t have to use my paid time off hours. after big projects they treat us to luck, dinner, and team building hours while on company time, last year we went to a painting class, next month we are all leaving 3 hours early , with pay, and going bowling ! It’s a sweet deal


Are they hiring?


----------



## Jay Bagley (Jun 23, 2018)

Kristy1970 said:


> I’m making $$ an hour, all benefits paid and 23 paid days off a year, free gym at my work, wellness programs, dietician, beautiful work place, great management, best part,,, paid time off is in HOURS ... so if I take 1 day off and work 4-10 hour days, then I do t have to use my paid time off hours. after big projects they treat us to luck, dinner, and team building hours while on company time, last year we went to a painting class, next month we are all leaving 3 hours early , with pay, and going bowling ! It’s a sweet deal


Wow!! Sounds like a pretty cool place. And here I was all excited because my employer brought back salad bar Wednesday.


----------



## Kristy1970 (Jun 24, 2018)

It’s Blue Cross and Blue Shield of Louisiana, I just found out they pay all your insurance for 5 years after retirement! So I can retire at 60 instead of 65! Whoop! 48 now! 12 years!!! Everyday I go to work is 1 day closer to retirement! I just created a Facebook page called Krazy Cajun Kayakers! I went yesterday on a day trip with 10 people and have another trip planned for July 3rd.. I plan on taking trips everywhere, everyday I’m off work, as long as I have clean clothes and my house is not filthy and I have a sitter for Daisy, OUT OF HERE!!


----------

